# My wife is awesome, M700ML "Hunter" bolt conversion



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My awesome wife looked over my eBay search history and saw me "watching" a freaking awesome modification kit for M700ML muzzleloaders. She got me this as a Christmas present!

The only issue with the older Rem Muzzleloaders is the primer is unsupported so when you fire, it backs off a little and allows blowby. It doesnt effect alot other than making it a more involved process in cleaning as you have to clean inside the bolt.

Enter Badger Ridge industrys which makes a quality modification kit to the factory bolt, fitting on the end where the weather shroud attaches. What this kit does is allow primers to slide in when the bolt is opened, and when the bolt is forced forward it "presses" the primer into a new and included breech. This fully blocks any blow back... and because its now a fully supported primer, any new powders such as BH209 fine to use. As a bonus, because the primer is gripped by the new bolt nose, it also eliminates any stuck primers as the bolt can pull it out.

As a extra extra bonus, because some of the primer is still visible... this technically means its still an "exposed ignition" and legal for Idaho and other states with that regulations.

Its awesome, been wanting to do this for quite a while but just never got around to it.

Original Bolt









Modified bolt









Primer inserted in bolt, ready to close up.









New included breech, closing the bolt presses the primer creating a seal.









And finally, the kit in action. I LOVE the thought of zero blowby.






Awesome gun, this will make it doubly so. Its surprising Remington didnt do this on their own. Such a simple solution to the only flaw in the 700ML's.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That’s good stuff. The 700 ML with this conversion might be as good as it gets in the Front stuffer world.———-SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> That's good stuff. The 700 ML with this conversion might be as good as it gets in the Front stuffer world.----SS


:shock::shock::shock: Uh, REALLY ??????????


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> :shock::shock::shock: Uh, REALLY ??????????


Sure!....great feeling rifle, good trigger, accurate, easy to clean, reliable ignition, strong action, good sights. What's not to love? It is a model 700 after all.--SS


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Sure!....great feeling rifle, good trigger, accurate, easy to clean, reliable ignition, strong action, good sights. What's not to love? It is a model 700 after all.--SS


I think it's just me. I've never had a good outcome with a Remington, except the older BDL's.

I own four rifles that are not "custom made", and they are Savage (2) and (2) pre 64 Winchesters. All my other rifles are custom builds from the back to the front.

Smoke Poles that I have are T/C, CVA, Savage, Lyman, Austin Halleck.

A Remington will never enter any of my Safes. :grin:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> A Remington will never enter any of my Safes. :grin:


Cool, more for the rest of us. We have several 700MLs and they are great, extremely accurate guns.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Cool, more for the rest of us. We have several 700MLs and they are great, extremely accurate guns.
> 
> -DallanC


Have at em. I'm not saying they are a "bad" maker of firearms, I just don't have the confidence in them. Some folks love Pitt Bulls, and think they are the greatest breed of dog. Others think they are a "waist' of flesh. It's all in what you've experienced, and have been around.

If someone was to toss a Remington in the trash, I may take it and tear it apart and make it better.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

DallanC said:


> As a extra extra bonus, because some of the primer is still visible... this technically means its still an "exposed ignition" and legal for Idaho and other states with that regulations.
> 
> Actually, #209 primers and/or "primers intended for use in a modern cartridges" are NOT legal in either Idaho or Washington. Exposed primers is not the only test. Washington clearly mentions "cap must fit on a nipple". There is no nipple in this system. I am not sure about other states.
> 
> I know Washington is a real stickler for this rule and I suspect Idaho is also.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC has many smoke poles. I'm sure he has one that can be used in Idaho and Washington. Never disrespect the side lock smoke pole.


----------

